# Tegretol, Topamax or Trileptal - did it work & what dosa



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

I want to take Lamictal but my doctor is very afraid of "the rash" & I was wondering if anyone has taken Tegretol, Trileptal, or Topamax & has had some success w/ it. Thank you!!!


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

I've known people on all three who've had success. Tegretol's the best, if your body can stand it. Topomax is used by the Amen Clinics, and Trileptal helped me.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I was on tegretol for about 2 months. My body didnt like it too much it made me sicker then ive ever been in my life.

But ive heard of lots of other people that basically had no side effects off it.


----------



## humptydumpty25 (Apr 27, 2006)

it made me feel even more detached emotionally. there was not any reason for me to ever be on it in the first place. now im dependent on it for sleep.


----------



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

which one of the three are you talking about


----------

